# Printing on Dickies Work Shirts



## GatoNegro (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone! I wanted to know if plastisol can be used to print on Dickies work shirts, or do I have to use a polyester specific ink. 

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What's the fabric content?


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I have printed on dickies style work shirts with plastisol...but as Joe has asked ......check the fabric content and ask your ink supplier if it will work with the type of fabric.

Inked


----------



## GatoNegro (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll do that, thanks guys.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

dickies usually come with a stain release in them and i have had problems over the years ( not always ) with them not holding the ink. not the whole short but in spots. red cap makes a nice shirt similar to dickies that does not have it in it and i have never had an issue.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Did some about a year ago and there were no problems I'm aware of. I kept a sample and washed it several times without incident.


----------



## inkwerks (Jun 29, 2008)

We print on them all the time. If you are doing any reds make sure you use a good bleed resistant ink. The reds like to migrate so be careful. We have had good results with Wilflex poly white.


----------



## GatoNegro (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! You've been very helpful.


----------

